# Zex install concerns......



## t78silvia (Aug 23, 2002)

ive got a 90 240sx with a stock ka24e. im gonna be installing a zex kit i bought within the next couple days, and i wanted to express a few concerns and see what you guys thought. i know im gonna run the 55 jet so i dont have to worry about retarding the timing, but i wanted to be sure i dont blow my motor since i only have one car. im gonna be swapping in an sr sooner or later, so just something to have fun with in the meantime. what should i do to ensure safe motor use???? i purchased the zex spark plugs today for starters. i want to make sure i dont run too lean since my fuel system is completely stock. any recommendations for increasing fuel delivery pretty much as cheap as i can? engine detonation = not good. thanks.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i have a 55 shot on my ga16...and i didnt have to do a thing, and its ran perfectly...you dont need any other things when a 55 shot is used...so put it on and get it on hahaha


----------



## t78silvia (Aug 23, 2002)

thanks, appreciate it.


----------

